# Noisy Schaudt Electroblok EBL101



## stevem (May 1, 2005)

The Electroblok is making a humming/buzzing noise.
I have just installed a 1500 watt inverter, attached directly to the batteries, and operating through the existing 240v sockets via a Sterling manual crossover switch. The 12 volt system is working fine. The 240 volt system is working fine for both hook up and inverter systems.
But now the Eectroblok is noisy. Any remedies please?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Schault block*

Might it be that the battery charger is still trying to charge the battery? Could you switch off the charger circuit to see if the humming stops?
curlyboy


----------



## stevem (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the input, CurlyBoy. If I turn off the 12v system at the control panel, or the leisure batteries at the Elektroblok then the noise stops.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*schault block*

.........yes, I seem to recall a similar problem on a previous MH,unfortunately that is the sum total of my expertise :? but I am sure someone will be back to explain what is happening.
curlyboy


----------

